# failed to compile libiconv



## ibb27 (Mar 19, 2013)

Trying to compile Xorg from ports on a fresh installed system with new PKGNG. I've updated ports with portsnap. I've read UPDATING and trying to follow commands for compiling libiconv:

```
#pkg delete -f devel/gettext
#portmaster converters/libiconv devel/gettext
```
but exited with this error:

```
===>  Building for libiconv-1.14_1
builddir="`pwd`"; cd libcharset && /usr/bin/make all && /usr/bin/make install-lib libdir="$builddir/lib" includedir="$builddir/l
ib"
if [ ! -d include ] ; then mkdir include ; fi
cp ./include/libcharset.h.in include/libcharset.h
cd lib && /usr/bin/make all
/bin/sh /usr/local/bin/libtool --mode=compile --tag=CC cc -I. -I. -I.. -I./.. -I../include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -DLIB
DIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DBUILDING_LIBCHARSET -DBUILDING_DLL  -DENABLE_RELOCATABLE=1 -DIN_LIBRARY -DINSTALLDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\"
 -DNO_XMALLOC  -Dset_relocation_prefix=libcharset_set_relocation_prefix  -Drelocate=libcharset_relocate -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -c ./loc
alcharset.c
cannot open /usr/local/bin/libtool: No such file or directory
*** [localcharset.lo] Error code 2
```
Someone to help me, what can I do next?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 20, 2013)

If /usr/local/bin/libtool does not exist, you can install it from devel/libtool. It will install libtool and libtoolize in the /usr/local/bin path, which should get you past the error.


----------



## ibb27 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, and sorry for the noise.


----------



## kpa (Mar 20, 2013)

It's not exactly noise because the port should install devel/libtool automatically if it's not installed because it's a build time dependency.


----------



## ibb27 (Mar 20, 2013)

Should I report the problem anywhere else or developers looking at the forums?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2013)

converters/libiconv does have USE_AUTOTOOLS=  libtool.  If libtool was not already present, it should have been installed as a dependency.  The ports system thought it was installed, but the file /usr/local/bin/libtool was missing.  So the question is what happened to that file.  While it's possible this is a problem with the port, it's more likely something happened on the local system, deleting that file or maybe installing it to a different PREFIX in the first place.

TLDR: don't report it as a bug unless you can repeat the problem.


----------



## ibb27 (Mar 20, 2013)

Strange, x11/xorg was the first package that I wanted to install, and when I found there was no binary package, it was the first that I tr*i*ed to install via ports. I'll install FBSD FreeBSD on new system tomorrow (with X11), and I will tell you the results.


----------

